

What could you do with 100 days of making? - bemmu
https://thegreatdiscontent.com/100days

======
kleer001
I've done creative sprints like these a couple times. And while they're fun,
and while they're entertaining and creative and inspiring, they've left me
kinda dry.

Why? Because I found them unsustainable, for commercial processes or
otherwise. It felt like a big dose of clinical Mania. Again, this is only my
own experience. I found that I could crank out the work, but without a
framework (business model, group project, customers, etc...) I just ended up
with a pile of semi-interesting work.

Now, if this whole thing were couched in a mentorship framework where you
signed up for a specific skill and had some master in that skill to bother for
5-15 minutes a day. Or all the projects were of a single type like 24 hour
comics or LudlumDare. Then I'd be more enthusiastic for it.

As it is now I'm pretty satisfied with what I crank out, creatively. I'm sure
there's lots of people that aren't. And I am glad that people are doing this
kind of thing. I wish creativity was as enshrined in culture as much as sports
fanship is.

------
probably_wrong
Truly a great idea.

It's a shame it only allows official participation through Instagram, as the
app requires my location (which I don't want to share) and there's no other
way of signing up.

But if you already have an account, or if this is not a problem for you, then
you should definitely give it a try :)

------
jxm262
This looks really cool, but some of my things I'd like to do seem to
generalized to break down into a 100x iteration. For instance, I want to
"level up" my functional programming skills (about to take the next Coursera
class on Reactive programming). I also have a huge interest in Bitcoin, and
want to learn alot more about the overall ecosystem.

I would love to post some sort of 100 day list of goals, but I'm not sure how
to fit it in with the section on #4

>Choose your action. What’s your verb? Here are a few to get you thinking:
stand, speak, drive, study...

------
bemmu
I love group motivational things like these. Ludum Dare is another great one.
Very inspirational stuff.

I do wonder if the '100 dates in 100 days' example would work for a guy. I'd
have no idea where to source a date for each day.

